# Landlord Agreements



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm hoping someone can help. I'm really confused on how a rental agreement works in Abu Dhabi. I've read that you enter into an agreement with Landlords and these are normally 12 months in duration. How does the payment work each month? My company have said they can pay in advance and then deduct from my salary (where housing allowance is included) but how does this work when/if you decide to leave? As it states that any allowance will be deducted or owed at the end. Do they provide the landlord with 12 cheques up front and then they cash them each month or do they provide one cheque and cash the whole year in one go? 

Hopefully this is clear. 

Thank you very mich


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

The number of cheques will depend upon the contract you sign with the landlord, either 1, 2 or 4 but not 12. The length of your tenancy will also be 12 months or even multiples thereof.

They'll ALL be presented to the landlord and most of them will lodge with their bank for them to hold and cash when due. Getting any unpaid cheques back out of the bank is a massive PITA.

If you take the loan from your employer then they will want any unrefunded months paid back to them from any final settlement. Do remember of course that your landlord will have early tenancy break clauses built in that may not be in your favour.

Suggest you spend some time reading through this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ultimate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html OK it's very long but WILL have answers to all your questions in there.


----------



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you very much will have a read through


----------

